# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Vendo aguaje en capsulas de be natural

## benatural

*AUMENTA SENOS CON AGUAJE EN CAPSULAS DE BE NATURAL*Capsulas de Aguaje 100% naturales sin aditivos químicos ni preservantes. Insuperable fuente de hormonas de origen vegetal (Fitohormonas o Fitoestrógenos), importantísimas para toda mujer.  Se le atribuye a esta fruta ser la causante de la belleza y sensualidad de la mujer amazónica.  Aumento de senos  Formar la silueta  Evitar la caída del cabello, y eliminar las vellosidades.  Recomendado para madres gestantes y mujeres durante y después de la menopausia.   Si te gustaría conocer más de nuestros productos o consultar precios o información.   Visita: www.benatural.com.pe  Vía  correo: ventas@benatural.com.pe  Realizamos envíos nacionales e internacionales.Temas similares: Zeolita natural deseo comprar aguaje o moriche Vendo aguaje de calidad Aguaje en capsulas de be natural EEUU, Canadá, Argentina y Colombia interesados en adquirir sacha inchi del Perú en cápsulas

----------

